# Sticky  height and weight of your cockapoo



## kendal

have you ever weighed or measured your cockapoo. 

Gypsy(4y) 17 inches 9.38kg
Inca(4y) just short of 19 inches 12kg
Echo(2y) 18 inches 11.9 kg

all english minnie cross Gypsy and Inca have the same dad

but in looking at the breed standerd for a

poodle (miniture and toy) 9 - 15 inches 1.8 - 5.5 kg 

english cocker 15 - 17inches 11.8 - 15.4 kg 

american cocker 14 - 15 inches 10.9 - 12.7kg


she is taler and hevier than a poodle but lighter than a cocker of her size so she is probably just right.


----------



## Jerseygirl

Jersey: 4 yr old female, 15.5inches, 18.4 pounds or 8.34 kg


----------



## Enneirda.

'Lo: 1 1/2 years, 14 inches square, 14 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Jesarie

Axle almost 5 months. 14 inches 6 lbs XD


----------



## Heidi Cecilie

Haven't measured Ludde yet, but I will later this afternoon  

He will be 14 weeks tomorrow and weighs 5,3 kg (or 11,66 lbs)


----------



## Marlene

Don't know the length or height of Bailey - but his weight is 13 lbs. at 6 months. When do they stop growing?


----------



## kendal

depends on the dog, but normaly around 10-11 months old, so when they are a year they should be their full hight i think.


----------



## Freddies Mum

Freddie is 2 years, English cocker spaniel x miniature poodle, 18.5", 15Kg.

Darcey is 20 months, English cocker spaniel x toy poodle, 12", 7.5Kg.


----------



## Nessie

Nessie is 3.5 years, 30 (12") cm and 5 kg
Falkor is 1.5 years, 40 (16") cm and 10 kg


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle

My cockapoo Molly is 35cm to the shoulder and 45cm from nose to tail.

She is 4 months old (16 weeks) tomorrow.

Her parents were a standard poodle and an American cocker spaniel.

She is pushing 6 kilograms (12.8lbs) and is a big cockapoo.


----------



## Angel

Angel; about 27 cm at the shoulders, and she weighs about 7 lbs. 
Her dad is a cockapoo her mom is a (mini?) poodle. (She's a little bigger than her mom.) Turning either ten or eleven this fall.


----------



## embee

Flo was one in November, is 14 inches at the shoulder and weighs 23lbs. Mum was an English working cocker and dad a chunky miniature poodle. Flo is quite chunky and broad bodied but has not excess weight on her at all as her ribs have little covering and she has a small waist.

Maybe some people on this thread are measuring their dogs total height here including their head(!) rather than to the shoulder as it seems odd some are the same height as Flo but less than half the weight


----------



## embee

kendal said:


> depends on the dog, but normaly around 10-11 months old, so when they are a year they should be their full hight i think.


That sounds about right in terms of Flo's growth. She didn't get any taller after 10 months but did put on weight as she filled out and her muscles and bone structure developed.


----------



## embee

Jesarie said:


> Axle almost 5 months. 14 inches 6 lbs XD


Flo is 14 inches (at the shoulder) and 23lb. Is Axle's height to shoulder or top of the head? If her height is to shoulder and she only weighs 6lb she must be really slender and fine built compared to Flo.


----------



## emandbri

Chuck is big for a cockapoo he is 17 inches at the shoulder and 29 lbs. Don't know what size poodle his mother or father is, we got him from a rescue group.

He will be two in April.


----------



## Spoiledpooch

Pebbles is 13.5 inches tall and roughly 14 lbs. She will be 3 years old on 1.22.11

he dad was a chocolate little pix poodle 
and her mom was an chocolate F cocker. 
not sure what that means exactly but is the description on her registration form we got when we adopted her.


----------



## pokomommy

Poco is 13 inches and 15.6 pounds he just turned 4 months on the 17th


----------



## barrelman

Stanley is now 15" to shoulder and 19lbs (8.6kg.) At just over 8 months I think he's about fully grown. His mum is English Cocker and dad Miniature Poodle. Our vet said a few weeks ago that he is on the slim side of average weight, which looks about right reading all the other posts


----------



## j maree

embee said:


> Flo is 14 inches (at the shoulder) and 23lb. Is Axle's height to shoulder or top of the head? If her height is to shoulder and she only weighs 6lb she must be really slender and fine built compared to Flo.


Chloe is 14 inches at shoulder and 23 pounds. She will be a year old 2/1/11. I was worried she was overweight but maybe not. She is american cocker and a mini poodle.


----------



## embee

barrelman said:


> Stanley is now 15" to shoulder and 19lbs (8.6kg.) At just over 8 months I think he's about fully grown. His mum is English Cocker and dad Miniature Poodle. Our vet said a few weeks ago that he is on the slim side of average weight, which looks about right reading all the other posts


Flo is 14" to shoulder and 23lbs (10.75kg). She is 14 months old. She had a checkup last week and the vet said she was in good condition and the right weight for her build which is quite square and chunky. At 8 months she was 14" and 20lbs so she didn't grow any taller after 8 months but did bulk out as she developed more muscle.


----------



## Dylansmum

I checked with Dylan's breeder and he confirmed that Dylan's dad was a toy and his mum was a working cocker (not a surprise judging by his high energy!). He seems quite big at 14 inches for a toy cross, although I know two cockapoos who are much bigger than Dylan and are miniature crosses. They do seem to vary a lot.


----------



## kendal

Delta is 6 months and between 14" and 15" she is about 20lb i think. she is smaller than my other but about the same weight as them would leke her to get a little bit taller to levek with Gypsy who i think 17" as Deltas mum is ment to be big for an american. but will have to wait and see what happens. i think her coat makes her look taler than she is, i remember thinking Echo was smaller before her first hair cut.


----------



## caradunne

Izzy is 9 months old, mother is minature poodle and father an American cocker: 15 inches, 6.1 kilos - hasn't grown much for a month - is that anything to worry about?


----------



## lady amanda

Measured lady today...
She is 5 months old....
she is 12" tall...roughly as she thought the tape measure was a toy!
and she is 11 pounds...



when did all of your pups stop growing???


----------



## embee

caradunne said:


> Izzy is 9 months old, mother is minature poodle and father an American cocker: 15 inches, 6.1 kilos - hasn't grown much for a month - is that anything to worry about?


Flo is 14 months, 14" to shoulder and 23lbs (10.75kg). At 8 months she was 14" and 20lbs so she didn't grow any taller after 8 months but did get heavier as she developed more muscle. If you are comparing the height and weight of your dog to others remember they are measured to the shoulder not the top of their head.


----------



## Mogdog

Maisie won't stand still when I am trying to measure but I guess about 12 inches tall. Weight is 5.2kg - quite small for 20 months and fully grown. She is American cocker x min poodle but I found out afterwards she was smallest in the litter.

Amazing how they all vary so much!


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle

Molly has grown!

she is now 5 months, but she is nearly 7 kgs(27lbs).she is 45 cms(about 19 inches)


----------



## caradunne

Mogdog said:


> Maisie won't stand still when I am trying to measure but I guess about 12 inches tall. Weight is 5.2kg - quite small for 20 months and fully grown. She is American cocker x min poodle but I found out afterwards she was smallest in the litter.
> 
> Amazing how they all vary so much!


Hi Sue
Can you tell me when she stopped growing? Izzy seems to have stopped at about 7 months, she is now 9 months old.

Thanks
Cara


----------



## Dylansmum

mollydoodlespoodle said:


> Molly has grown!
> 
> she is now 5 months, but she is nearly 14 kgs(29lbs).she is 45 cms(about 19 inches)


Gosh Molly must be one of the biggest on the forum. It's amazing how much they vary.


----------



## Mogdog

caradunne said:


> Hi Sue
> Can you tell me when she stopped growing? Izzy seems to have stopped at about 7 months, she is now 9 months old.
> 
> Thanks
> Cara


Hi Cara,

Sorry to take so long to reply, only just saw your message. Maisie stopped growing around 9-10 months, but did fill out a bit after between 12 & 18 months. She is on the small side at about 5.3kg. A nice size to pop in the sink and clean!

I think we got our dogs from the same place - see my private message 2 u.

Sue


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle

do you know when they stop growing?
she is nearly 7 months and shes near 12kgs.do you know if we should switch food to another royal canin(dog food) size?


----------



## wilfiboy

Not sure I think about 1 yr , I dont think I swapped to adult food until one but my memory can easily fail me!! I know other people on here swapped earlier x


----------



## lady amanda

we were told 8 months is when we should swap to adult....lol and the food company says 1.5 years....so whenever you are ready...lol


----------



## strof51

Poppy is 20 months old. 18" tall and weighs 10kg. Her mother is a working gun dog and very leggy. father a Toy Poodle.

Poppy was full grown at about 12 months. The swap to adult food is a grey area I use Burns and they recommend you change to their adult food at 6 months. so go with what your food manufacture recommends, but do it gradually over a few day to avoid a tummy upset.


----------



## kendal

strof51 said:


> Poppy is 20 months old. 18" tall and weighs 10kg. Her mother is a working gun dog and very leggy. father a Toy Poodle.
> 
> Poppy was full grown at about 12 months. The swap to adult food is a grey area I use Burns and they recommend you change to their adult food at 6 months. so go with what your food manufacture recommends, but do it gradually over a few day to avoid a tummy upset.


wow she is big for a toy my minis girls are around 18"


----------



## Dylansmum

strof51 said:


> Poppy is 20 months old. 18" tall and weighs 10kg. Her mother is a working gun dog and very leggy. father a Toy Poodle.
> 
> Poppy was full grown at about 12 months. The swap to adult food is a grey area I use Burns and they recommend you change to their adult food at 6 months. so go with what your food manufacture recommends, but do it gradually over a few day to avoid a tummy upset.


Wow! 18inches is very big for a toy cross, assuming you mean to the shoulder and not head height. Dylan is a toy cross and is only 14 inches but weighs 9.5 kilos although I think 9 would be better.


----------



## strof51

Yes 18" to her shoulder, her mother is tall and dad a loverly apricot toy. When she didn't stop growing at about the 14" that we though see would, my wife gave me some stick because she wanted a small dog that would not take up much room on the couch (not much room left when Poppy lies on her back with her legs stretched out) but she would not change her now.


----------



## merry

Haha. Dexter is 24lbs. The vet says he is a perfect weight for his size. He's a big cockapoo! He is full grown at 16 months.:ilmc:


----------



## JulesB

Betty is an english/toy cross and is now 13.5 months old and weighs 5kg and is about 11 to 12 inches to the shoulder (she will never stand very still for me to measure her as thinks its a game!!). She was spayed a month ago and I was told she should put on a little bit of weight as she is very skinny under her coat so took her back this week to see if she had put on any weight but she still hasn't!!! I didn't want to start feeding her more as was aware that dogs often need about 30% less food after being spayed! She had done most of her growing by 7 monhths or so as she was weighed at the vets in November 2010 when she was 7 months and weighed about 4.75kg so has only put on a little bit since then.


----------



## Keira's mum

I think Keira's on the small side for an English cocker/mini cross, she's just over 14 inches tall and weighs around 8.5 kg. A bit less at the moment as she's just had quite a drastic haircut!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

My big boy Rufus is 20 inches to the shoulder and weighs just over 16 kg. He is nearly 23 months and is a Jukee Doodle Working Cocker X Miniature Poodle with big genes! (Pinot has now retired - bless him!).

Karen


----------



## Mogdog

Cockapoodledoo said:


> My big boy Rufus is 20 inches to the shoulder and weighs 18 kg. He is nearly 23 months and is a Jukee Doodle Working Cocker X Miniature Poodle with big genes! (Pinot has now retired - bless him!).


18kg - wow! Little Maisie is not much over 5kg. Amazing they are both from mini poodles .... it was so interesting to see the different sizes on Sunday. And it was lovely meeting the owners too.


----------



## sarahjo

Eddie is 21 inches to the top of his shoulder and weighs 19kg at 10 months!!!

We were told by his previous owners that he was crossed with a miniature and when they bought him they thought they were getting a cross with a toy (so a very big surprise to them when he grew so big!!!)

We do get people asking if he was crossed with a standard poodle


----------



## embee

Cockapoodledoo said:


> My big boy Rufus is 20 inches to the shoulder and weighs 18 kg. He is nearly 23 months and is a Jukee Doodle Working Cocker X Miniature Poodle with big genes! (Pinot has now retired - bless him!).
> 
> Karen


Did I hear you saying to Julia on Sunday that you do agility with Rufus? I've been going for about 10 weeks with Flo and she is very good except that I can't get her to wait - she gets so excited she just takes off all the time


----------



## Kez

My Ruby is just over 5 months old, about 13 inches tall and 8.3 kg. Her mum and dad were around this height. Mum a working cocker and dad a miniture poodle. I was hoPing she was nearly there on height but I can see we have a few months yet!


----------



## MichelleE

Can we resurrect this thread to get some 'new puppy' height and weight updates. I can't believe the difference between my two, and compared with the photos of the other similar aged pups, Daisy is dinky - ooh, that can be her new name - Dinky Daisy!

Just weighed mine and chased them round the garden to try to measure them - results as follows:

Poppy = 8.6kg and 15" to shoulder
Daisy = 2kg and 7" to shoulder


----------



## kendal

MichelleE said:


> Can we resurrect this thread to get some 'new puppy' height and weight updates. I can't believe the difference between my two, and compared with the photos of the other similar aged pups, Daisy is dinky - ooh, that can be her new name - Dinky Daisy!
> 
> Just weighed mine and chased them round the garden to try to measure them - results as follows:
> 
> Poppy = 8.6kg and 15" to shoulder
> Daisy = 2kg and 7" to shoulder


wow poppy is going to be a big girl, i bet she will be about 17-18"


Inca was a tinie puppy much smaller than the others but she is realy tall now.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Obi currently 13inches and 6.0kg


----------



## curt3007

George was 2.88kg at the vets last week and 9 inches tall


----------



## MichelleE

Looks like I've got a comedy duo on my hands - little and large


----------



## curt3007

Hows te cough, Michelle, George's has practically gone, hope Daisy's is not to long going. She is soooo like him


----------



## MichelleE

Still there, but she doesn't seem unwell, so I've not taken her back to the vets yet. Have an appointment for Friday morning in the hope that she is well enough for her jabs - will let you know. 

Just been doing some training with them both - she can now sit and lie down - bless her. Poppy on the other hand nearly knocked me over trying to get to the chicken - clumsy oaf!


----------



## curt3007

Aw thats brilliant, we have cracked the 'sit' starting on 'lay' tomorrow


----------



## ali-s.j.

Izzy is 9" tall, (I think!) she was 3.3 kg last wednesday


----------



## wellerfeller

Weller 18" to shoulder and 12kg. 19 months old


----------



## Ali79

Measured Beau yesterday as she has become very fussy with ALL food recently! She will eat only a small amount of Barking Heads puppy kibble if mixed with something else but no longer with NI so we tried a good meat with tripe which is for adults to try and entice her with the smell etc but she has only eaten a small amount each time! Her Mum is a Show Cocker and Dad a Miniature Poodle and Beau is just over 13 inches to the shoulder and weighs only just over 5kg which she has for a while now!!! She will eat treats/training treats etc without a problem but not her proper meals which I am now getting slightly concerned about although she appears to be in good health!


----------



## Emma

Maggie is now five months old and weighs 10.1kg she is about 15.5 inches to shoulder but hard to measure as won't stand still lol! Emma x


----------



## Laney

Rocky is 5 months old. Mum English working cocker spaniel and dad is a miniature poodle. He stands 13.5" at shoulder and weighs 5.9kgs.


----------



## Kez

Ruby is 6 months old. Mum was a working cocker and dad a minature poodle. She is 14 inches to the shoulder and weighs 8.7 kg


----------



## S.Claire

Hi All. I was walking Nacho yesterday along the beach and we came across a couple with a rather large dog (I maybe exaggerating slightly if I say Great Dane size) but it was bloody big and gorgeous may I add. The dog approached and I instantly noticed the dog was without question a cockerpoo (just the largest I had ever seen) I instantly panicked thinking 'oh god what if Nacho gets that big?!!' One of the reasons I went for a cockerpoo was because I wanted a smallish (not handbag sized) great temperment dog. 

I should have just approached the owner and asked what kind of cockerpoo he was but owner was already halfway down the beach and I didn't want to chase her like some loony. After some consideration, I realise he must have been bred with a standard poodle. Is this right?

Nacho is from an orange roan cocker spaniel and a toy poodle. Could someone tell me what kind of height and size he will be (on average - I know it must differ from dog to dog)?


----------



## kendal

lol are you sure it wasnt a standered poodle or a labradoodal. 

cocker crossed with a standered poodle is very rare and not realy recomended. natcho will probably be around 13-14" tall 

check out this thread http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3021


----------



## S.Claire

Thank you Kendal. I will do this when I get home. I reckon Nacho must be about 2 cans now or just under. This dogs face was exactly like Nacho's but you could be right in saying he was a labradoodle or similar. 

I did see another lady who definitely had a labradoodle (she told me) on the beach the same day. She wanted to swap her dog with mine as she said he had gone a 'bit wrong!' haha. He was an odd looking dog and not like any labradoodles I have seen before - still cute though in a terrifying alien kind of way!


----------



## lady amanda

kendal is probably right, I know a labradoodle that is 1 huge and 2 looks like lady with a little less beard and black.


----------



## kendal

their is a larger veriety in the labradoodal than in the cockapoo, you get more with a wier coat rather than the curls this is because the lab coat ins corser than the cocker coat so it dosent always mix as well. the golden doodles tend to tun out much better.


----------



## tinal38

Chip was just weighed today at 13 weeks and is 4.6 kg and 12" tall!


----------



## tinal38

BTW, my pitapata cracks me up - how come Chip is 2 mos, 4 weeks instead of 3 mos?


----------



## lady amanda

tinal38 said:


> BTW, my pitapata cracks me up - how come Chip is 2 mos, 4 weeks instead of 3 mos?


Because it is very exact...lol like when there are 31 days in a month etc....i thought it was weird when I first saw it too...but it does make sence.


----------



## curt3007

George was 6.3kg at 15 weeks


----------



## ali-s.j.

Big boy George! Jayne, are you going to Clumber?


----------



## sharplesfamily

Right, finally, this was Luna last week, at 15 weeks old. She's 3.5 tins high!


----------



## sarahjo

Ooooooohhhhh Tapioca


----------



## Pippa McGuire

Tuxley is 16" not sure of weight yet. will try and weigh her tomorrow. Does anyone know of a really small preferably red or apricot stud boy?


----------



## Rufini

Vincent was 2.5 kg yesterday when we took him to the vet  
I will try and measure him once he's finished his nap


----------



## tinal38

Update on Chip - at 16 weeks he weighed in at 5.6 kg. Haven't measured his height yet, but his legs seem to get getting very long.


----------



## Laney

Rocky was 7.9kgs at weigh in yesterday


----------



## Kerry24

Pareto is 3kg and approx 9" tall to shoulder... he's 9 weeks and 5 days old; his mum was an English show cocker and his dad is a miniature poodle.

Kx


----------



## Zid

Zid 
2 years and 6 months
American Cocker Spaniel X Miniature Poodle
12.5 inches at the withers
18 lbs
(a bit slim, visible tuck)


----------



## Rufini

12 weeks today! Just weighed Vincent on the bathroom scales - said he was about 4.8kg (although he didn't really want to sit still!)

and height.... almost 3 cans   He's going to be big I think!


----------



## l2s

My puppy weighed 8.5 oz at birth... he is just 1 week old now. We are so excited to bring him home. The breeder estimates that he will get to be anywhere from 15-20 lbs.


----------



## l2s

Hey Ruth... Vincent is such a cutie pie


----------



## Izzy

Just measured Izzy who is 13 1/2 inches, 5 1/2 months but haven't weighed her for a few weeks but will do tomorrow. Her dad is a toy poodle so I think this is a good height for her age.


----------



## axtenren

Remi is almost 5 months, 10" height(shoulder) and 10.4 lbs.


----------



## axtenren

do you have a picture of her? I would like to see a maxi cockapoo puppy.


----------



## tinal38

Chip is just over 5 mos and is 8.1 kg. His height is approx. 15 inches.


----------



## Lynn<3

Amiee Jane is 10 months old, 12 inches from her shoulder (21 inches from nose to stump (or tail) ) and about 8lbs. She should weigh more, but we are very active wit her and she burns it off. I'm not sure which of her parents was the toy poodle. But I have seen a much smaller cockapoo during a Doggie Halloween party and she was two years old.


----------



## tinal38

Chip is now at 9.9 kg at 6.5 mos. I haven't measured height recently. I'll have to watch that he's not eating too much of his food AND my other dogs food. But the vet originally thought he'd be a little over 25 lbs. How many have cockapoos that are bigger?


----------



## Jedicrazy

Obi was weighed at the vets today and is 9.8kg  He is just shy of 14" to the shoulder, vet and I both think he needs to loose some. He's recently started on Natural Instinct 'Special diet' which has a lot of the excess fat removed. It costs 40p a tub extra too...typical!


----------



## mariag

Oakley was 8.7kg 10 days ago & 15" to the shoulder at almost 6 months. 
Can still feel his ribs & he's very skinny when wet & the vet nurse said he's not overweight.


----------



## JulesB

I met a gorgeous english mini cross today who weighed 15kg. She was a giant compared to Betty and at 15kg is like 3 of Betty!!! She was also a good 4 or 5 inches taller than Betty and more solid. As Betty had a full on hair cut 3 weeks ago you realise how little she is!!


----------



## LJL

Harvey is 3 months old today, 4.2kg and 30cm long (cocker spaniel x toy poodle). Forgot to measure height.


----------



## Ali79

Beau is now 6.5kg and is about 14" to the shoulder although hates the tape measure and wont stand still so could be a bit more or less


----------



## Dee123

Milo weighs 6kg now. 15 inches. 11 inches tall. He is really smaller than everypup at training class! I saw a cocker there who was 6months old and she was twice Milo.


----------



## cuckoomillie

Our little cockapoo Mia is almost 7 months now, and she is about 10 inches tall, but she only weighs just under 3kg! Both her parents were cockapoos but tbh, she mostly looks like a poodle with cocker spaniel ears...
Not that we'd change her - she's perfect carrying around and cuddling size!
Out of curiosity, is it likely that she'll grow much taller than this? I'm assuming she'll fill out cos she looks quite skinny and all legs atm but didn't know if she'd gain any height. It doesn't seemed to have changed much in the last month or so


----------



## lady amanda

they grow in height to about 9 months or so then fill out from then on


----------



## Janev1000

Biscuit is just over 7kg and around 11" tall and 18" long!


----------



## Viv

Inca is 3yrs old, Eng Cocker x mini poodle.
She stands 15" & weighs 9kgs.


----------



## Lilies

Was told by the behaviourist who visited this week that ollie was big, he's 17 inches to shoulder and that's having just been groomed and he weighs 11.75 kg


----------



## DONNA

I think Buddy must be around 17kg now and 18" high !!!!!!!! He keeps getting mistaken for a Labradoodle


----------



## Janev1000

DONNA said:


> I think Buddy must be around 17kg now and 18" high !!!!!!!! He keeps getting mistaken for a Labradoodle


......better than Biscuit being mistaken for a Tsi Zhu


----------



## P Weeks

*height and weight*

Brodie is 7 months old, weighs 9kg and is 14 inches to shoulder ( if thats where you measure?) so I guess he's obout right being american mini


----------



## LJL

Just measured Harvey again: 34cm high, 40cm long and 7.5kg (13.3in x 15.7in, 16.5lb). He will be 5 months old on the 13th of March. I'm thinking that's a little big considering his dad is a toy poodle!
Lela


----------



## Janev1000

Gosh how do you get your measurements so exact! With these wriggly poos it's usually quite difficult! How tall is Mum as maybe Harvey will take after her.


----------



## CeeSzee

My Lexi is 18" long (nose to tail), 12" high at shoulder, 14.5 Lbs (6.6 KG). She's 14 months old (and is so adolescent!) and has only been with us for about 6 weeks. She has lots to learn still, and keeps me busy. To me, she looks a tiny as a minute, but what a sweet, strong, fun girl!


----------



## shilo6678

I don't know the height but weight is:
24 lbs
11 months old


----------



## j maree

This is a good thread. Sometimes it is hard to keep the pups wieght in check. Chloe is spayed and going on 2 1/2. As they get older it gets harder. We built a little agility course for her and she loves it. Good exercise. Chloe seems to have the American Cocker body. She looks like a little bear!!!!


----------



## Janev1000

Would love some pics of Chloe! I think Biscuit has the American Cocker body too and reminds me of a little bear. He's quite different from the more agile looking cockapoos you more commonly see in the UK.


----------



## j maree

Chloe is about 15" and 23 lbs.







]



Hey I might get better at this!!!


----------



## j maree

*More Chloe*

Wow! new toy!


----------



## Janev1000

Ah thanks! She's very cute and her body is definitely more similar to Biscuit than some of the English cockapoos. I posted a pic of mine under 'compare cockapoo heights' under the pictures sections and he's on page 8. He's a bit shorter than Chloe and probably longer too, which is probably the result of a bigger cocker crossed with a toy poodle. x


----------



## emandste

Hello all,

I've just measured Jessie for the first time. I've measured her from the floor to her shoulder. She is 9 inches and weights 5.7kg. She is just over 5 months, when do puppies stop growing?

Emma


----------



## Rufini

Vincent just got weighed in at the vets, he's 11.2KG! :O I was shocked, he's chunked out a lot since he was 'done'.
He is about 40cm to the shoulder, he doesn't keep still and he's scared of the measuring tape so it's hard to know with him!!


----------



## emmelg

Bailey is approx 11" to shoulder at 16 weeks 3 days old

He's a working show x min poodle

Can anyone tell me approx what his height will be when fully grown

I know alot of people have put on their heights but not all have put on what x they are
so still unsure

Thanks Leanne x


----------



## Zoeypoo

*Zoey Buttercup*

Zoey is now 15.5 weeks old and is 8.5 lbs and 8 inches tall.


----------



## Rufini

emmelg said:


> Bailey is approx 11" to shoulder at 16 weeks 3 days old
> 
> He's a working show x min poodle
> 
> Can anyone tell me approx what his height will be when fully grown
> 
> I know alot of people have put on their heights but not all have put on what x they are
> so still unsure
> 
> Thanks Leanne x


It depends, if he is an English show he'll be slightly bigger than the American show cross. Saying that, it's not unheard that a show cross is bigger than a working cross...!

It really is hard to guess the size! Vincent is an English working x mini poodle. I think he's about the 'average' if a little bigger than some.


----------



## xstayceex

*I think we have a MONSTER!!!!*

Hi everybody, its great to see all your measurements of your lovely cockapoos but after reading some of your posts im rather worried. My cockapoo is aged 8months old, he stands at 20 inch to his shoulders and weights in at 19.8 kgs!! He has always been a big boy but ive been told that he may have some more growing to do yet  it would be great if your could reply with your thoughs and comments on his size and also a rough guide on what age your cockapoo stopped growing please. Thanks everyone xx


----------



## powerpuffgirl66

Lola just turned 3 months today. Last week at the vet she weighed 5.3 lbs (2.4 kg). Not sure about her height. 

She's a tiny little thing, but the right thickness for her weight. Although, all her fur makes her look much larger than she is (that is until she is wet!)!!

The breeder estimated her adult weight at about about 10 - 15 lbs full grown (mom was an american cocker and dad a toy poodle). Has anyone else's pup weighed about the same at 3 months? How big did they get?


----------



## dave the dog

Hi

Benji 9 months old

16 inches to the shoulder (41cms) and 11.8 kgs

About 4 tins high!










Meg


----------



## Viv

Inca is a 3yr old Eng show x Min.

She stands 15" square & weighs 9kgs.


----------



## looby

Rigby has just had his 6 month check up at the vets and weighs 8.9kg

xx


----------



## Stephanie.

Hi. My bailey is 5 months and still teeny weeny! When do they stop growing ? She's 12 inches.


----------



## emmelg

My Bailey is also 12 inches tall at nearly 5 months old too x

What cross is he,my Bailey is a show x min poodle

I think they stop growing around 8-10 months, but don't quote me on that lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kate.E.P

Dexter is 10 weeks today - he is a jukeedoodles working spaniel x miniature poodle. He weighs 4kg and he is 9 and a half inches tall


----------



## mandym

All my girls vary quite a bit,miley is 12.5 inches tall and is very nearly 7kg pyper is 14.5 inches tall and weighs 8.5 kg kd is 16.5 inches tall and weighs 11.5 kg and kenya is 17 inches tall and weighs 14kg.Im not sure how tall bow is yet but at last weigh mandye said she was 3kgs so she is definately going to be bigger than miley xxx


----------



## Viv

and kenya is 17 inches tall and weighs 14kg xxx[/QUOTE]

Remind me Mandy, what size are Kenya's parents for her to be that big? xx


----------



## Ollie's "mom"

Thanks again. Glad to see this thread posted first b/c Ollie weighed 31 (!) lbs at his last vet visit! Not so much a "lap dog"-- and Mr Morgan his 6 month old "brother from another mother" now weighs 16 lbs ( at 8 weeks he weighed 6). I haven't measured them but I know Ollie is was more than 11 inches at the withers and Morgan isn't nearly that tall. Yet,
My understanding of the proposed AKC " standard" for Cockapoos is they are rather "square". Morgan is longer than he is tall, and I think I remember Ollie bein rather leggy. FWiW Ollie is an F1 and Morgan is an F 4.
Monica


----------



## JacobLoveCockapoo

I havent measured evan, but I know he is 16 pounds.


----------



## RuthMill

Lola is 10 weeks between 5-6 inches and 1.7kgs. Mum English Cocker, Dad Toy Poodle. She is more spaniel looking at the minute but has the fine poodle snout. Terribly cute.


----------



## RuthMill

Any one else got a cockapoo with a toy daddy?


----------



## Eddie

RuthMill said:


> Any one else got a cockapoo with a toy daddy?


Eddie has a toy Dad and English cocker mum.He is 14.5" to the shoulder and when I last weighed him at 11 months he was 7.5 kilos


----------



## eddie1

Eddie is 21 weeks old ,he is 14 inch tall and weighs 8.4 kg .it's good to see how all the other poos are growing.


----------



## Hfd

Billy has a toy dad too. He is 1 tomorrow and is about 14.5" tall and just under 9kg. I think he is fully grown now. 
H x


----------



## RuthMill

Lola is 12 weeks tomorrow. Approx 6 inches and 2kg. She is starting to look a bit chunkier!


----------



## Skyesdog

Lola is 14 weeks, 4.5KG and about 12" to her back. She is a miniature poodle x English show cross. I met her half brother yesterday and he is enormous, easily the size of a mid sized Labrador. Can't believe she could get that big!!


----------



## JoJo

I loved this size thread .. maybe Kendal should start another one .. with us measuring against something different .. and we can add what mix our cockapoos are too .. 

In theory the toy show mix should be the smallest and the mini working should be the biggest, or even the standard working mix... but as we know this breed has so many variations and comes in all shapes, sizes, coat colour and coat textures too  ...

My Picnic looks big at 16 inches and weighing 9.7kg ...


----------



## RuthMill

14 weeks today weighingb 3kg on the button on the vet scales. About 8 inches in height. 

Toy dad 

Working mum


----------



## theaccessman

Our Cockapoo Lucia will be three years old in September

She is 14.5 inches / 37 cm tall to the shoulder

She weighs 17 lb / 7.7 kilograms


----------



## Rufini

Vincent -
1 year old
Working x mini
17 inches (44cm) tall
18.5 inches (47cm) long
12KG weight


----------



## Lilies

Ollie
4 years old
showxmini
a massive 18 inches!!!!
and 13.75 kg and the vet says he isnt fat!!!


----------



## BertieBassett

Bertie
1yr 2months
working x mini
17/18inch tall to shoulder
11.9kg
He has started filling out the last couple of months he was about 10kg and looked skinny.


----------



## Lambykin

*Height and Weight at 6 months*

Minnie is from a Show Cocker and a Toy Poodle.

At 9 weeks she was 1.4 kg

At 6 months she is 5.2 kg and 11 inches to the shoulder.

A little dink - well named I think!!


----------



## Chloe

I am not sure how many inches she is but she is 5yrs old and weighs 15.5 ponds. I will have to measure here..


----------



## prairierose1985

*Cockapoo size*

My cockapoo stands about 15 inches tall from front paws to the top of his head. He is about 3 feet long, and weighs in at a hefty 28 pounds.


----------



## RangerC

Barney is 14 1/2 weeks and 3.9 kg
About 26 cm
Show cocker mum
Miniature poodle dad


----------



## dmgalley

Willow is 12 inches to the shoulder and she weighs 13 pounds as if today at for and a half months. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chloe

My Chloe is 15 ponds not sure the inches.


----------



## dio.ren

Just measured and weighed Molly tonight. She is 14 inches tall (shoulder to paw) and 15 inches long (from shoulder to butt) and she weighs 14 pounds still. She is 10 months old. Her girth right behind her front armpits is 16 inches. I am thinking maybe she is underweight?? She looks pretty slim but am not sure. I think it's time to visit the vet just to make sure everything is ok!


----------



## lady amanda

Oh she has grown since we saw her....lady was 14 pounds for the longest time then had a spurt. She is slim but vet thinks she is great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YYP123456

*kakuweddingdress*

Hi: hello, your website is very popular, I like it very much


----------



## erinafare

Just measured Poppy and she is exactly 18 inches at shoulder and weighs nearly 12 kg. she has long legs.
When standing on back legs can put her head on my work top.


----------



## DB1

erinafare said:


> Just measured Poppy and she is exactly 18 inches at shoulder and weighs nearly 12 kg. she has long legs.
> When standing on back legs can put her head on my work top.


The same height as Dudley! she is slightly lighter, he is over 13kg but of course she is a lady...!


----------



## erinafare

Not sure if she is a lady but she is 8 months. Is she likely to grow anymore.
Someone asked me today if she was a Retriever/Poodle cross because of the colour of her coat and the way she was standing.


----------



## dio.ren

erinafare said:


> Not sure if she is a lady but she is 8 months. Is she likely to grow anymore.
> Someone asked me today if she was a Retriever/Poodle cross because of the colour of her coat and the way she was standing.



She is beautiful!! She is bigger than my Molly but I guess it depends on the parents!


----------



## erinafare

I was shown gold show kc registered spaniel that they said was her mother but not with the puppies they were 10 weeks. Father i was told was apricot toy poodle. Poppy has a very long walking gait as her legs are longer than other poos I have met.
She is beautiful has lovely colouring is much admired wherever we go I love her to bits and she is mine xxxxx


----------



## erinafare

Whilst out walking today met a man with what I thought was a poodle but turned out it was a cockapoo 7 months old. He could not believe the size of Poppy at 8 months his dog had tight black curls and very poodly looking very small head and so small I swear Poppy was bigger at 10 weeks when we got her. Attached is a photo of her the day we bought her home. Cannot believe the diversity in the size of poos you really don't what you are going to end up with.


----------



## erinafare

Here is another


----------



## dio.ren

She's adorable


----------



## charlieboy

Hi, we're new here  I have a Cockapoo, named Charlie, and he is 7 months old and 23 pounds. I am suprised he can reach my kitchen counter now and take stuff close to the edge. I was hoping he wouldn't get that big. Any idea when they stop growing? Mom was a 20 lb cocker spaniel and dad was a 10 lb poodle.


----------



## RangerC

Barney: dad miniature poodle, mum show cocker

6 months old; 7.1 kg and about 12" (he's scared of the ruler!!!)


----------



## kaycks

My Wilson is 32 lbs. Not sure about how tall he his, he's on the larger end of the scale, not over weight either. Beautiful boy, red


----------



## Nellies mum

Nellie at 6 months is 19 lbs and 16 inches from shoulder. Not sure if she will grow much more.


----------



## Ted

Ted is 13 1/2 " to the shoulder and 2 weeks ago weighed 8 kilos..and is 4 1/2 months old
Dad is a working cocker and mum a miniature poodle


----------



## edenorchards

All American Cockapoos
Rusty is 14.5 inches and 16 pounds/7.25 kg
Rosie is 15 inches and 18 pounds/8.16 kg
Apple is 14 inches and 15 pounds/6.8 kg
Fern is 13.5 inches and 14 pounds/6.35


----------



## senyma

Hachi is 21 months and is about 16 inches tall and weighs 16lbs


----------



## dio.ren

senyma said:


> Hachi is 21 months and is about 16 inches tall and weighs 16lbs


Molly is a year and a half almost and she is 15 inches tall and 15-16 lbs sometimes 13lbs depends she is 16 inches long


----------



## alexdo

Chilli is 15" and 9.1 kg at almost 8 months...
Dad is an English show cocker, mum is a miniature poodle.
Wondering whether she will grow much bigger?


----------



## pippi

I am about to chose a puppy tonight and it is so exciting. Boy or a girl - red. 
Can I ask you - do you have Axl's growth chart? 

I am restricted as of size since I want to fly with the pup in cabin. so 16-17 lbs is absolute max. the breeder thinks 14lbs is where the pups will end up. 
I am pretty sure she is not just saying it but its tricky. So as of today the puppy is 5 weeks and weight 2 lbs, just trying to find someone to compare to - that is all 

Thank you Cat


----------



## pippi

I am about to chose a puppy tonight and it is so exciting. Boy or a girl - red. 
Can I ask you - do you have Axl's growth chart? 

I am restricted as of size since I want to fly with the pup in cabin. so 16-17 lbs is absolute max. the breeder thinks 14lbs is where the pups will end up. 
I am pretty sure she is not just saying it but its tricky. So as of today the puppy is 5 weeks and weight 2 lbs, just trying to find someone to compare to - that is all 

Thank you Cat


----------



## darkangel

*Height, weight etc*

Hi,

My boy Jonah is 7 months tomorrow and quite tall (I think) for a Cockapoo. He weights 11.5KG and is nearing 18 inches in height  He is actually an F1B poo, as his mum is a 17 inch Cockapoo and his dad is a 14 inch miniature Poodle. He takes after his mum, me thinks.


----------



## darkangel

xstayceex said:


> Hi everybody, its great to see all your measurements of your lovely cockapoos but after reading some of your posts im rather worried. My cockapoo is aged 8months old, he stands at 20 inch to his shoulders and weights in at 19.8 kgs!! He has always been a big boy but ive been told that he may have some more growing to do yet  it would be great if your could reply with your thoughs and comments on his size and also a rough guide on what age your cockapoo stopped growing please. Thanks everyone xx


Wow, he is tall. I was a bit surprised with my boy as well.He is 7 months exactly now and just in at 18 inches. He weighs just under 12.kg. The vet said he may grow a little more. He is an F1B poo. His mum, a Cockapoo is tall for a female at 17 inches and his dad, a miniature Poodle is a smaller 14 inches. So I guess he takes after his mum. I met up with his litter brother a month ago and his brother was taller already than my pup! 
Do you know the height of your Poo's parents? From what I've read These dogs stop growing from anything from 8 months to a year.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Mine are 15 months and as of last Thursday, Beemer's growth plate still hasn't fused and both grew past 1 year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellie22

*Billy*

Hi

Billy is 9 months and is currently 15 inches to the shoulder , he is 13.5 kilo's at the moment.

He is English cocker and miniature poodle.

Cheers

S


----------



## Lindor

Maggie is 10 inches at 13 weeks old.


----------



## Nellies mum

Nellie is 16 inches and 12kg at 1yr 3 months
Meg is 18 1/2 inches and 10kg at 8 months
Winnie is 11 inches and almost 6kg at 11 weeks - standard x


----------



## Julie I

Jessie's age 1 and weighs 10.6kg


----------



## Lindor

Maggie is 16 weeks old, 8.8 pounds, 11 1/4 inches high.


----------



## HerbieHound

Janev1000 said:


> ......better than Biscuit being mistaken for a Tsi Zhu
> 
> Tell me about it :/ every one that doesn't know him thinks he's a shih tzu because of his short nose and curled tail but I've seen mini Cockapoo's like him before so they kinda need to do their research because they vary so much
> 
> Herbies height is over 6 inches tall he wouldn't stay still but is over 15 cm xD he will be weighed and properly measured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at him sleeping that's as Cockapoo as it gets


----------



## Lindor

Maggie is 18 weeks old. She is 11 3/4 inches high. I've been plotting her growth on a sheltie and mini poodle growth chart as they are the same size dog and have the same growth pattern. Couldn't find a cocker spaniel chart. If she keeps going the way she is I expect she will mature at 13 inches.


----------



## HerbieHound

*Herbs*

Herbs 2 weeks ago weighed 3.7 kg he put a kg on in 2 weeks big boy  and is just over 11 inches he wouldn't stay still


----------



## akafudge

Barkley is just over 4 months (18 weeks) and weighed in at 6 kilos (13.2 lbs) this morning. 

Would be interested in hearing how Doris and Stanley, his brother and sister, are getting on 

Miniture dad
Working Cocker mum


----------



## Alinos

akafudge said:


> Barkley is just over 4 months (18 weeks) and weighed in at 6 kilos (13.2 lbs) this morning.
> 
> Would be interested in hearing how Doris and Stanley, his brother and sister, are getting on
> 
> Miniture dad
> Working Cocker mum




OMG. Zorro is 17 weeks and only 3.4/7.9 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor

Maggie is 13 inches high, 12 pounds at 24 weeks.


----------



## year4_teacher

Maisie is 12 weeks, 9 1/2 inches tall to the shoulder and 3.4kg.
Mum is a show cocker and dad a toy poodle.


----------



## De la Renta 27

Oscar is 5.8kg at 14 weeks and 12" high


[email protected]


----------



## RuthMill

De la Renta 27 said:


> Oscar is 5.8kg at 14 weeks and 12" high
> 
> 
> [email protected]


Oscars going to be a big boy!


----------



## guinness1

*meet misty and sandy*

I have two cockerpoos misty and sandy both are golden and sisters they are 3 yes old


----------



## guinness1

*meet misty and sandy*

I have two cockerpoos misty and sandy both are golden and sisters they are 3 yrs old


----------



## tosh

getting concerned...took Mitzi to the vets the other day for her three month checkup and was told that she needs to go on a diet. I think she may be a tad over but at 2 and half she is weighing 13.8..she is quite long in the body. I can't find feeding guide on Barking heads...any suggestions other than reducing her food a bit and more exercise?


----------



## DB1

tosh said:


> getting concerned...took Mitzi to the vets the other day for her three month checkup and was told that she needs to go on a diet. I think she may be a tad over but at 2 and half she is weighing 13.8..she is quite long in the body. I can't find feeding guide on Barking heads...any suggestions other than reducing her food a bit and more exercise?


reducing food and more exercise should do it. Feeding guides are just that - a guide anyway. go by the feel of her, you should be able to feel her ribs (but not a gap between) and she should have a bit of a waist.


----------



## akafudge

Barkley is six months old and weighs in at 9.1kg or 20lbs but I can't get him to stop for 1 minute to measure him


----------



## Jinty

Stanley was 6 months on Saturday. He is approx 14 inches to his shoulder and was 9.5kg last time he was weighed a fortnight ago.


----------



## year4_teacher

When do cockapoos grow quickest and when do they slow down their growth? Maisie is now 16 weeks and 4.8kg and nearly 11 inches to the shoulder. She is gaining about 300g a week. Will she keep growing at this rate until she is 6 months or will she slow down?


----------



## year4_teacher

Jinty said:


> Stanley was 6 months on Saturday. He is approx 14 inches to his shoulder and was 9.5kg last time he was weighed a fortnight ago.


Stanley is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## mhashley

Cookie 7 yes. 19 inches 19 lbs. We try to keep it under 20. Here is a picCookie https://p.antavo.com/f/BxB/64


----------



## melhardy

*Proper weight for my Cockapoo*

Just need some advice on what should be be the correct weight for my 9 month old male Cockapoo.
Height - 15" top of shoulder to floor
Weight - 28lbs
By rubbing my fingers along the back of his spine i can just feel the backbone.
I think he is classed as a standard size Cockapoo. He is very active and can run like lightening,so does not "huff and puff" and look out of breath.
I am guilty of giving him extra treats as behaviour bribes.


----------



## melhardy

*Correct weight for my 9 month old Cockapoo*

Janice
Tried to reply to your PM but the system would not send it. The answer to your question is: My dog is a cross between a smaller english working cocker spaniel bitch and a larger poodle dog.


----------



## melhardy

*Wrong info on earlier posting*

My dog is a cross between an orange roan show type cocker spaniel bitch and a larger poodle dog.


----------



## Lindor

Maggie's 11 months old now and she's measured 14 inches high for a couple months now so I guess she's done growing. The way she was following my sheltie and mini poodle growth charts I thought she would finish at 13 inches. Oh well 14 inches is perfect.


----------



## RubyToo

Ruby is 20 weeks old and 6.8kg. I've never measured her height but think I need to add that to her weekly weigh-in! 

Update: I've checked Ruby's height she's about 33 cm (just over 13") to her shoulder.


----------



## Robbosara

embee said:


> That sounds about right in terms of Flo's growth. She didn't get any taller after 10 months but did put on weight as she filled out and her muscles and bone structure developed.


Hi I have a 15 week old little girl cockapoo and would love to follow your blog. Thanks Sara


----------



## bearthecockapoo

Bear is almost 6 months old. He is 17 inches and roughly 17-18lbs. He had a huge growth spurt from 3mos.-6mos., but seems to have slowed down now. Is that normal?


----------



## whatsuppup

My 8 week old DaVinci weighed in at 4lbs at the vet today. No idea if that is typical for 2mos. Hope so! Didn't think to ask the Dr. to measure his height. I'm sure I can do that though - just not sure what area I measure from and to.


----------



## Lindor

whatsuppup said:


> My 8 week old DaVinci weighed in at 4lbs at the vet today. No idea if that is typical for 2mos. Hope so! Didn't think to ask the Dr. to measure his height. I'm sure I can do that though - just not sure what area I measure from and to.


Measure from the floor to the top of his shoulder blade.


----------



## whatsuppup

Lindor said:


> Measure from the floor to the top of his shoulder blade.


Thank you! Tried my best to measure accurately but with constant licks and movement I wouldnt say it is very accurate. I got 6 inches, or close to, on each attempt.


----------



## Savannah143

*Fish Oil For Dogs*

Hey, I just got this coupon from PetAmazed that they sent to their customer list.

It gives you 25% Off their salmon oil. Since my two dogs really enjoy it I thought I share it with you guys, maybe some of you are interested in a good deal.

The coupon will be valid from today (they do this promotion for summer start).

Just use PASUMMER on checkout, here is a link to the product on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00R1TIYS8/ref=as_li_tl?tag=petamazed-20


----------



## bearthecockapoo

At 8 months, Bear is now 22lbs! They think he is at his adult height/size, and just may fill out a bit more (he is quite lanky).


----------



## Pied piper

*Worried! Please help!*



Enneirda. said:


> 'Lo: 1 1/2 years, 14 inches square, 14 1/2 pounds.


I'm looking for reassurance. My 20 week little cockerpoo is only 6 pounds. She was the runt of the litter and has always been a finicky eater, her mother is 22 pounds and her father is 14 pounds.
My pup is super friendly and energetic. Aside from a few bout of constipation, the vet says she is healthy in every other aspect.
I don't mind a small dog, I just worried. Would you kindly give me feedback about the size of my sweet, bright little pup. I would love o relax and just enjoy her! Thank you!


----------



## lady amanda

If the vet says she is healthy. then relax and enjoy!! Cockapoos come in all shapes, sizes, weights, body types, coat types etc. if she is energetic, eats, drinks, then realx and enjoy your little peanut! She will probably be closer to a 14-15 pound dog. and that is quite fine! they range so much


----------



## Humspoff

Obi is big... 12.4kg roughly 27lb. He is a big boy. 

We saw our friends at the weekend who are the ones who encouraged us to get a poo. When they came to visit before, Obi was ten weeks old and tiny, now he is just bigger than their poo all round... And so much more bouncy!


----------



## Dexter0615

*Dexter - 10 weeks*

Dexter was at the vet yesterday. He had his second injection and micro chipping and was beautifully behaved! At 10 weeks he weighed in at 3.6kg and he is approximately 9 inches high. He's a show cocker / toy/ mini cross I believe - so it looks like he might be a big lad when he's older!


----------



## meeow05

Hi everyone! 

This is my first post on the forum (yay!). Oscar is about 17 weeks now and weighed in at 13-14 lbs. at the vets at 15 weeks. Height is 12 inches to shoulder blade. He sounds so big compared to all your pups! Breeder said he should be around 25 lbs.

Also, Dexter is soo adorable!


----------



## Dexter0615

Hi meeow05! Oscar sounds similar to Dexter; he weighed in at 13.5 pounds (6.1 kg) at 16 weeks. Someone commented he has the paws of a shire horse the other day. His Mum was quite a stocky show cocker so I guess he's taking after her!!


----------



## bearthecockapoo

Bear is 1 year old now and 24lbs.


----------



## zippy

Honey is 13 weeks, 11 inches and 4.55kg. She's put on 850g in two weeks, she's always hungry so I worry between if I'm feeding her enough or too much.


----------



## Dexter0615

zippy said:


> Honey is 13 weeks, 11 inches and 4.55kg. She's put on 850g in two weeks, she's always hungry so I worry between if I'm feeding her enough or too much.[/QUOTE
> 
> Dexter would eat all day everyday if we let him! I was also concerned we weren't feeding him enough but he is continuing to put on weight so I'm guessing we just have a greedy poo!


----------



## zippy

Thanks Dexter, I've seen so many posts on Facebook that their poos won't eat I am glad she's got a good appetite and will eat anything. I'm going to up her food a bit as she's nearly in next weight bracket looking at her food.

The puppy calculator reckons she'll be 9.1kg, I know they're not very accurate for poos, but it will be interesting to see if that's right or she's going to be a big girl, I think we have a great Dane in disguise lol x


----------



## zippy

Honey 14 weeks 5.2kg that's a 650g weight gain in a week.


----------



## casa42

Jasper is 5 months old 9.5 kg and 16.5 inches. Think he may be quite big Mini poodle dad and Show cocker mum.


----------



## jayfield

Oliver is 6 months and 22 lbs or 10kgs. Can somebody please tell us how to calculate his approx. full grown weight?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Lexi and Beemer at full grown are 20-22lbs. At 6 months they were around 11-12lbs. Not sure that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippy

Honey is now 5 months, 14 inches and 7kg. She's become very fussy eating after I sais she was a great eater, typical


----------



## smush87

Bella is nearing 7 months, and as of 2 weeks ago weighed in at 7.5kg and roughly around the 14 inch mark height wise.


----------



## Wongee

My Coby is 4 1/2 months, weighs 6 lbs & is 17" long.


----------



## Aly

Lucy is 13 months old and weighs 8kg


----------



## pembroke

Maisy is 11 weeks is 9" tall and 2.7kgs

She's a show cocker x toy poodle although quite a large toy!


----------



## Walter

Just convinced Walter to let me weigh him.

At 13 months, he's slightly over 21kg. About 18" tall and about 29" long. He's a standard cross though.


----------



## Duncans

OH,That's really interesting.


----------



## Milliesdad

Millie is 11mths old and 13.5" tall at the shoulder and weighs in at 7.25kg or 16lb.


----------



## Roupa

ziggy is 8 months old, mum is a English cocker spaniel and dad a miniature poodle, 22" from neck to rear and weights 11 kg


----------



## barkley

Barkley is now 1 year old pup 13 inches square 13 pounds.


----------



## Disneyboo2

Gosh, what a variety of different sizes! I weighed Whisky today, she has always been on the small side. She is 7months old and 4.3kg. I haven't had a chance to measure her yet. She is a toy poodle cocker mix, I think! Not sure of her heritage, she came from the dogs trust and had a bit of a bad start in life. Poor baby


----------



## Tiggy

A member of staff at my vetinary surgery told me smaller breeds like Cockapoo's are at their full height/length by 6 months but carry on filling out - not sure how accurate that is because mine did grow some more although he has not grown any since he was around a year old. He feels very skinny but actually weighs over 10kgs


----------



## jackieritchie54

My cockerpoo is 5 months don't no size but weighs 6.8kg x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59

My Louis is 10 months, weighs 11.6 kilos, 18 inches tall to shoulders










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

Lucky is a working cocker cross with a miniature poodle. 

At 9.5 weeks he was 3.6kg
At 4 months 8kg
When wet he's pretty skinny looking


----------



## FudgyFudgy

My Cockapoo is now 7 months old and his height is 17 inches to shoulder.
Mother is working cocker spaniel and father is miniature poodle.
His weight at 6ths was 10.1 KG. Do you think this is average, heavy or light?
I know all Cockapoos do differ but also wondered if he will grow much more?
Lynn


----------



## Gaynor59

Louis is also mum working cocker and dad mini poodle, he was a bit lighter than should have been at6 months but vet is happy with his weight now, he is coming up to 11 months and I think he is fully grown now 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SueC

Molly is 6.5 months old and weighs 7.4kg.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

LuckyCockapoo said:


> Lucky is a working cocker cross with a miniature poodle.
> 
> At 9.5 weeks he was 3.6kg
> At 4 months 8kg
> When wet he's pretty skinny looking


At 9 months Lucky is up to 13.2kg

He’s no longer putting on much height, more filling out. I’m expecting him to top out close to 15kg.


----------



## Kersey25

*15 week old pup already huge*

I just took my 15 week old cockapoo pup to the vet today and he weighs 17.4 pounds (7.8kg) !! He has gained 6 pounds in 3 weeks. Has anyone had a doggy this big and how big did they get when fully grown? Also he was the biggest in the litter.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

Yeah, as above, at 16 weeks Lucky was 8kg. He wasn’t at all fat or tubby, in fact if you washed him he looked very skinny and leggy. 

At 10 month he’s probably close to 14kg (so over 30lbs). He’s filled out more, I haven’t adjusted his collar or harness in some time. The weight is more muscle and core body. 

I swear he feels lighter after his fur is cut short too


----------



## Hrjr

LOL! I tried measuring my 3 month old Cockapoo just this morning for his neck and chest size - it is impossible because he won't stand still. I know he weighs a little over 15 lbs. because that was his measured weight 2 weeks ago at the vet.
He does have a disproportionately big head and is cute as hell


----------



## Hrjr

Update to my previous post - Mooshu is almost 5 months and he's at 36 lbs right now!


----------



## beckymnd

Wowsers! Mooshu's big!

Dexter is 6 months now and weight 9.6kg / 21lbs last time we weighed him. He's about 16" to shoulder now, he's a VERY lanky looking cockapoo! VERY lean & skinny & has a tiny head!


----------



## cooperwoman273

Think Polly Wolly Doodle might be the smallest Doodle ever!! She's 7 months now weighs 6.45 kg &11 inches tall!! Not sure if grow any more ! My vet doesn't seem to think so ! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cooperwoman273

Sorry ,Just read disneypoo's message ...whiskey is a little smaller ...like Whiskey ,Polly Wolly Doodle is rescue and we hv no idea of her lineage....and has had a bad start ...look forward to hearing about Whiskeys progress .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrjr

Update on Mooshu - he's now 50 lbs (at 10 months). I have NEVER heard of another Cockapoo reaching that weight; he must have a massive full-size poodle somewhere in his genes! And no, he's not obese at all - just big...


----------



## AmyHigh01

Same here! Bear was 4kg when we got him and he's pushing on 8kg at 17 weeks. We're thinking he'll be 12kg or so when fully grown. How old is yours now?


----------



## Gaynor59

My Louis is now 27 months and weighs 14.25 kilos










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus Caseley

Rufus has just turned 7months he weighed in at 14.2kilo or 31lb at the vets the other day. I beging to wonder if he will get much bigger.


----------



## Gaynor59

Wow that’s big, when I meet other owners they think Louis is big, he is from cocker mum and mini poodle .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SueC

Update on Molly - she is now 19 months and is 11.5kgs. The vet thinks she’s just right and that she won’t grow any further, I’m not too sure. She has a show Cocker Mum and a miniature Poodle Dad.


----------



## tonytoronto

Hi everyone, first post 
Mylo, our male Cockpoo is 5 Months old, 7Kg and 13"inch tall. We think he will be short for the breed. Curious and smart little bugger.


----------



## 0108Hewitt

Betsy has just turned 5 months old, she is 4.8kg and 14” tall. She had a vet check every month, vet really happy with her. Betsy’s dad was a toy poodle. 

Every cockapoo is different in terms of fur, size and weight. It all depends on parents. As long as they are happy and healthy, no need to worry


----------



## Hrjr

Mooshu is steady at 22kg now (at18 months).


----------



## Ko7651

Jesarie said:


> Axle almost 5 months. 14 inches 6 lbs XD


I also have a 5 month old (Abby) that is 6 pounds. Poodle father is 7-8 pounds and mother is much larger


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

LuckyCockapoo said:


> Lucky is a working cocker cross with a miniature poodle.
> 
> At 9.5 weeks he was 3.6kg
> At 4 months 8kg
> When wet he's pretty skinny looking


At nearly 3 years, Lucky is now a whopping 19kg! He likely has enjoyed treats a bit too much since a pup, but isn’t greedy and not obviously fat. He’s got a very heafty body compared to most cockapoos so likely at the large end of the range.


----------



## ReichertCaleb

kendal said:


> have you ever weighed or measured your cockapoo.
> 
> Gypsy(4y) 17 inches 9.38kg
> Inca(4y) just short of 19 inches 12kg
> Echo(2y) 18 inches 11.9 kg
> 
> all english minnie cross Gypsy and Inca have the same dad
> 
> but in looking at the breed standerd for a
> 
> poodle (miniture and toy) 9 - 15 inches 1.8 - 5.5 kg
> 
> english cocker 15 - 17inches 11.8 - 15.4 kg
> 
> american cocker 14 - 15 inches 10.9 - 12.7kg
> 
> 
> she is taler and hevier than a poodle but lighter than a cocker of her size so she is probably just right.


Danek: 6 year old female, 18.5inches, 21.4 pounds or 17 kg


----------



## ReichertCaleb

Cockapoo dogs are divided into four groups:

Very small dog size, can weigh less than 6 pounds (2.72 kg) and less than 10 inches (25.4 cm) tall

Small dog size, about 10 inches (25.4 cm) tall, but has a stronger body and can weigh over 12 pounds (5.44 kg)

Medium sized dog, weighing 13 to 18 pounds (5.18 to 8.16 kg) and about 11 to 14 inches tall (27.94 to 35.56 cm)

The standard size dog (aka Maxi Cockapoo) is usually heavier than 19 pounds (8.6 kg) and about 15 inches (38.1 cm) tall.


----------



## Akk123

Hi we recently got a Cockapoo puppy he’s only 8 weeks but is quite large and already weighs just over 5kg. As a first time dog owner we were quite concerned when seeing Cockapoo puppies is usually weigh 2kg at 8 weeks can anybody offer some help?


----------



## Storm

Hrjr said:


> Mooshu is steady at 22kg now (at18 months).


How strange, Mooshu looks a lot like Storm and with a very similar weight pattern. He's now 24 weeks and 11 kg!!!




  








20210917_100717.jpg




__
Storm


__
Sep 17, 2021




Storm 24 weeks old


----------



## MollyPeachy

f1b 18 weeks 4.5 kg


----------



## Katgirl

Barney is about 15 inches high, 23 inches long and weighs 20 lbs. He is full grown, the perfect size for a little buddy.


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

mollydoodlespoodle said:


> My cockapoo Molly is 35cm to the shoulder and 45cm from nose to tail.
> 
> She is 4 months old (16 weeks) tomorrow.
> 
> Her parents were a standard poodle and an American cocker spaniel.
> 
> She is pushing 6 kilograms (12.8lbs) and is a big cockapoo.


Would love to see a picture
Our Cockapoo parents are cocker spaniel and a small standard Poodle


----------



## Tray69

Phyllis Gehrke said:


> Would love to see a picture
> Our Cockapoo parents are cocker spaniel and a small standard Poodle


Harvey is 6 months old not measured length but he is 14.7kgs


----------



## Samb1987

Rosie is 30cm to shoulder and weighs 4.9kg at 20 weeks old her mom is an f1 cockapoo and her dad is also an f1 cockapoo. Not sure what that makes Rosie I would guess an f2 .


----------



## Tray69

Rosie is just gorgeous 🐶 what a beautiful colour she is


----------



## Samb1987

Thankyou so strange her mom is classed as lemon she is almost white and her dad is jet black lol


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

Tray69 said:


> Rosie is just gorgeous 🐶 what a beautiful colour she is


How old is she?


----------



## Samb1987

She is 20 weeks old tomorrow


----------



## Mikaeel

I have am 4 month old boy. He's currently 10kg. 16 inches to shoulders wondering on how big he will get. Really.


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

Mikaeel said:


> I have am 4 month old boy. He's currently 10kg. 16 inches to shoulders wondering on how big he will get. Really.
> View attachment 131605


I live in the US. Teddy is 11.2 pounds


----------



## Mikaeel

How old is he ? My boy 23lbs


----------



## Samb1987

update on Rosie she is now 8 months old weighs 7kg and is 36cm to shoulder I am told she is a very small cockapoo


----------



## 2ndhandgal

She is lovely


----------



## Samb1987

Thankyou I just collected a new friend for her today also his name is ARLO he is also an f2 cockapoo absolutley stunning hard to get a photo but will add what I have


----------

